# JBL Ferropol 24



## jimmy james (11 Nov 2010)

Hi, 
Can anyone tell me if this is any good. It recommends 1 drop per 50 litres for daily dosing in conjunction with JBL Ferropol weekly.


----------



## ceg4048 (12 Nov 2010)

Well it's OK if you're looking for a commercial trace mix, but that's about it. You could do much better by the dry powder trace mix sold for much cheaper. It is definitely rubbish if you are looking for an NPK mix as it only contains K and no N or P. It depends on what else you are dosing, what kind of tank you have and what your goals are to determine good or no-good. You haven't given enough information to make the correct assessment.

Cheers,


----------



## jimmy james (12 Nov 2010)

I have a 20litre heavily planted cube with external filter flow is 300 litres p/h, 2 x 9w clip on lights (arcadia) and co2 injection. There is also a Betta splendens 8 rasboras and lots of cherry shrimp. The other tank is 30 litre iwagumi style set up with ext filter with a flow rate of 500 litres p/hr, one of these 26w lights http://www.aquatic-nature.be/2eng_verlichting1.html with Hemianthus callitrichoides and Eleocharis Acicularis and co2 injection. Fauna is 10 bumble bee shrimp. I'm not dosing anything else in either tank.

I'm looking to achieve lush green growth. the 20 litre tank is growing really well and was planted in june and i have used tropica nutrition plus but my lfs had run out and they suggested the jbl stuff. The 30 litre has only just been planted.

Cheers


----------



## ceg4048 (12 Nov 2010)

Hi,
    Thanks for the additional data.  
In that case you need to ensure that macronutrients are fed in abundance. Depending on the nitrate and phosphate levels in your tap water (I assume you're using tap water) you might be able to get away with not dosing these, but why take the chance? Use a true all-in-one product like TPN+ shown at this link=> AquaEssentials TPN+ 25ml jug or learn to make your own as instructed on =>JamesC's DIY TPN for a fraction of the price.

Cheers,


----------



## Anonymous (12 Nov 2010)

I prefer dosing trace (any, commercial or dry powders) weekly or twice a week and daily trace like ferropol 24 before going to work, it's faster for me as I have only 2-3 minutes to take care of the tanks, feeding and such.

It's a good daily trace fertilizer and cheap enough but you still need to combine it with weekly trace and of course you still need to dose Nitrogen and Phosphorus (if your tap water doesn't have enough) otherwise it's rubbish as ceg said .


----------

